# يقول الرجل..أريدها ضعـيفة معي.. قوية مع الآخرين.. هذه هي الأنثى الحقيقية



## Sad Ro0se (13 مارس 2010)

بصوا بقة دة اول تويبك ليا هون عايزة رودد نارية اوكا:hlp:


يقــول الرجـــل:أريدها ضعـيفة معي قـوية مع 

الآخرين

هذه هي الأنثى الحقيقية في نظـر الرجـل

والرجل يستطيع مساعدة المرأة على الاحتـفاظ 

بهذه الأنوثة بأن يحترم ضعف المرأة معه

ولا يستغله

وأن يمنحها القوة بعطـفه وحنانه واحتـرامه

وأن يعلّمها الضعـف الجمـيل وليـس ضعف 

الانزواء وفقـدان الثقة




الأنوثة فــن

والرجل يستطيع بذكائه أن يعلّم زوجته هـذا 

الفن

فبعـض الرجال يتقن هذا الفـن

وبعض الرجال يدفع المرأة إلى أن تتخلى عن 

أنوثتها وضعفها

وتتمرد على الرجل لأنه استغل حبها وضعفها 

وأهانها

بدلاً من أن يثني عـليها

هنا بعض النساء يتغيرن إلى النقيض

والرجل الواثق من نفسه يستطيع أن يقود 

أقوى النساء

ويحيلهن إلى كائن وديع يحتاج منه لمسة 

حـنان




والمرأة أيضاً قـد تعشـق لحظة ضعف يمر بها 

زوجها

إنها تراه طفلاً بحاجة لحنانها

وليس عيباً أن يبكي الطفـل.. الرجل

إنه يدفع زوجته للمزيد من العطـف والاهتمام 

والرعاية

لكن أكثر الرجال يرفض أن تراه زوجته في 

أي لحظة ضعـف

معتقداً أن قوته وحدها هي ما تجعلها تغـرم به




كثيراً ما يكره المرء الأقـوياء

وبخاصة في المواقف التي تستدعي الضعـف 

واللين والرقة

للقوة مواقف لا يليق فيها الضعـف

وللضعف مواقف لا تليق فيها القـوة

ترى المرأة رجولة الرجل في طـفولته وبراءته 

وضعفه

ولو في لحظات محدودة

وترى رجولته أيضاً في قدرته عـلى حمايتها 

وحماية كرامتها وكيانها

وفي كرمه معها ومع أهلها وفي تسامحه مع 

بعض أخطـائها




للأنوثة تفسـير لدى الرجل

وللرجولة مفهوم لدى المرأة

وكلاهما يتأرجح بين الضعـف والقـوة

إذا عـاد الإنسان يوماً طفلاً بأفكاره

ومشاعره وبعض تصرفاته

المرأة تحب هـذه اللقطة

وتحب أيضاً فارسها قـوياً شجاعاً

والرجل يحب في المرأة طـفـولتها

ومشاعـرها البريئة

الخالية من الزيف





كلنا بحاجة للأطفـال كي نتعـلم منهم البراءة 

إننا قد نتعلم منهم أضعاف مايتعـلمون منا

في الأنوثة شيء من الطفـولة

وفي الرجولة شيء من الطفـولة

وفي الطفـولة أجمل ملامح البراءة والنقاء

هل تستطيع أن تعــود طــفلاً

أحـياناً؟

لا تخجل من ذلك

ففي هذا كل الجاذبية

وكل الصدق​


----------



## Sad Ro0se (14 مارس 2010)

هوة التويبك وحش اوى كدة ياجدعان ولا اية
ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (14 مارس 2010)

كلنا بحاجة للأطفـال كي نتعـلم منهم البراءة 

 إننا قد نتعلم منهم أضعاف مايتعـلمون منا

 في الأنوثة شيء من الطفـولة

 وفي الرجولة شيء من الطفـولة

 وفي الطفـولة أجمل ملامح البراءة والنقاء

 هل تستطيع أن تعــود طــفلاً ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


*قول للزمان ارجع يازمان هههههههههههههههههههه*
*ثانكس رونى*​


----------



## Sad Ro0se (14 مارس 2010)

*هههههههههههههههه عرايك*
*نورنتى ياقمرة*​


----------



## asmicheal (14 مارس 2010)

توبيك روعة 
عجبنى جدا 
بس الانثى الحقيقية 
لا تحتاج تعليم كيف تكون انثى 
ولا مليون رجل مهما كانت ضرواتهم يدفعوها للتخلى عن انوثتها 

لكن كل الرجال الشرقيين 
يحبون ان تكون انوثة المراة لزوجها فقط 

ويقعدوا بقى يقولوا 
عازينك ضعيفة معايا اسد على اللى برة 
لحد ما بتبقى اسد على الاتنين 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بس برضة الانثى انثى اسد كانت او قطة 

هههههههههههههههههههههه
لو انوثتها حقيقة مش مظهرية وكلام بس 

شكرا رونى موضوع بمنتهى الجمال


----------



## marcelino (14 مارس 2010)

*اريدها ذكيه ..
*​


----------



## Sad Ro0se (14 مارس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> توبيك روعة
> عجبنى جدا
> بس الانثى الحقيقية
> لا تحتاج تعليم كيف تكون انثى
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههه وف الاخر تاكل جوزها*
*تسلم يامعلم*
*نورت التويبك*​


----------



## Sad Ro0se (14 مارس 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *اريدها ذكيه ..*​



*فعلا الذكاء هام جدا*
*نورنتى*​


----------



## asmicheal (14 مارس 2010)

rony-79 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه وف الاخر تاكل جوزها*
> *تسلم يامعلم*
> *نورت التويبك*​


 

:download:

تاكلة اية يععععععععععععععع

انا نباتية اصلا 

فين الاكياس السوداء 
احنا اصدقاء للبيئة 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههه

انا معلمة مش معلم 
والاحلى لو تقوليللى 
اختى asmicheal 


 هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Sad Ro0se (14 مارس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> تاكلة اية يععععععععععععععع
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههه فعلا اهم حاجة البيئة ف الحوار
بس اسمك صعب شوية ع كييوردى
هههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## الروح النارى (15 مارس 2010)

rony-79 قال:


> للقوة مواقف لا يليق فيها الضعـف​
> وللضعف مواقف لا تليق فيها القـوة​
> ​





*شـــكراااً ليــ rony-79 ــك*

*رااائع ... رااائع ... رااائع*

*حكمة رااائعة لوتم العمل بها بين الرجل و الأنثى*
*لتم حل الصراع بينهم*

*سلام ومحبة المسيح معاكى*​


----------



## MATTEW (15 مارس 2010)

*رائع جدا الموضوع ده فسر كل حاجه 

موضوع في الجول فعلا 

شكرا علي الموضوع الرائع 

سلام المسيح معكم*


----------



## Sad Ro0se (16 مارس 2010)

الروح النارى قال:


> *شـــكراااً ليــ rony-79 ــك*​
> 
> *رااائع ... رااائع ... رااائع*​
> *حكمة رااائعة لوتم العمل بها بين الرجل و الأنثى*
> ...


 
معاك حق
نورنتى​


----------



## Sad Ro0se (16 مارس 2010)

+ jesus servant + قال:


> *رائع جدا الموضوع ده فسر كل حاجه *
> 
> *موضوع في الجول فعلا *
> 
> ...


 
يالا اى خدعة
ههههههههههههههه
نورت​


----------



## tasoni queena (17 مارس 2010)

انا اعتقد انهالازم تبقى قوية على طول معاه ومع غيره

ونفس الوقت تقدر لما تحتاج الظروف انها تبينله انها ضعيفة (عشان تستغل الضعف ده قوة )​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (4 أبريل 2010)

​


Sad Ro0se قال:


> والرجل يستطيع مساعدة المرأة على الاحتـفاظ
> 
> بهذه الأنوثة بأن يحترم ضعف المرأة معه
> 
> ...







​


----------

